
A year-long web app effort that made absolutely no money - prawn
https://medium.com/@dsabar/the-zero-dollar-web-app-8886bf4ae030
======
corkill
"I felt like I didn’t want to just be writing software to other people’s specs
— I wanted to write software that _I_ wanted to use and enjoy."

Do you use this software and enjoy it? if so you have actually succeeded at
your original goal.

If you want to build a business, then your going to need to build software
that other people want to pay for. Discovering who these people are and what
they need is called customer development. The easiest way to do this is just
call people when they are most interested (e.g. right after they signup or
inquire on your site).

[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/validatin...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/validating_product_ideas)

"Yes, the books said just tweet about it to your thousands of followers and
they will come flocking."

Please burn these books and instead see
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/)
(free) thefoundation.com (paid but lots of free content)

Lots of people never generate any revenue their first year attempting
something new, but I'm sure if you change your approach and learn from people
that have done it before you can turn things around a lot. I'm sure you can
already tackle any of the technical challenges, time to learn about the
business ones (if you want a business).

~~~
cyberferret
Thanks for the tips and the links. Yes, it looks like my original goal was a
little too self centric. I do have a ton of other app ideas based on my work
with my client base, but I guess I wanted to pick the easiest one first so I
could get it off the ground quickly and use it as a test case for the best way
to launch and market (and sustain) it.

So far it has been a hard lesson, but the feedback so far from my blog post
has been great.

------
cyberferret
Hi there - I am the author of the above blog post on Medium. Thanks to @prawn
for posting it here on Hacker News. I am happy to hear ant criticism or answer
any questions anyone has.

~~~
prawn
If you were reluctant to drop it immediately, some things you could try:

    
    
      - no free trial or monthly option, but $40 one-off
      - market more heavily that it's a tax write-off
      - $5/mo base plan, $7/mo unlimited cars (makes $7 seem like a better deal)
      - run it past motoring associations or small business groups
      - offer free accounts to business owners if they promote it to employees

~~~
cyberferret
Great ideas! We did sneak in an option for a 'one off' payment in amongst the
monthly subscriptions, but it may be too confusing for people to understand.
Perhaps we will look at dropping subscription and just going one off?

The other ideas are intriguing. Never thought about making the unlimited plan
closer in price to the base plan as a mental exercise in perceived value. May
try that before going free etc.

I have posted about the web app in a couple of small business forums - really
just trying to identify and pick away at the niches, but I may approach wider
industry/automobile groups as well to see.

In all our targeted advertising (FB. Twitter etc.) I have always narrowed down
the focus to small business, freelancers, solo entrepreneurs etc. in the hope
of hitting our target market. Perhaps I have been TOO narrow though?!? There
could be a target market that I have missed altogether?

------
fractallyte
Instead of marketing to a general audience, I'd approach the people who really
might need something like this: owners of vehicle fleets (haulage trucks,
rental cars), and companies that send their workers out on the road
(consultancies, sales).

In other words: B2B rather than B2C.

The app could be tailored to any of those particular markets (and relaunched
under different names, if necessary). If there's any existing competition,
then you know you're onto something!

Lastly, re-examine how other 'receipt' apps do their data entry. IMO, it's
easier for the user to photograph a till receipt or fuel pump meter readout
and have the system magically convert that into data.

~~~
cyberferret
Thanks for the suggestion. Based on yours and other feedback, we may look at
approaching either corporate fleet manager or accountants to act as a bit of a
'reseller channel' for us to spread the word amongst their workers/clients.

I think targeting the freelancer/small business person directly was not as
effective as I thought.

------
prawn
I am the submitter, not the author. I've tweeted the author in case they would
like to head over here and respond to comments.

------
paulhauggis
A couple of problems I see:

1) $5/month is not sustainable for a company. $15/month is better (which I see
you tried later on). 2) You really shouldn't have gotten rid of a 25 year old
consulting company. That was a really bad idea

You should have used your clients to figure out a product that they need and
used them as your first beta users.

Most products aren't an instant success. It took me 3 years before I started
seeing some sort of profit with my current company. It took another year
before I was able to quit all of my consulting gigs.

~~~
cyberferret
True - I have read in a lot of places that $20/month seems to be the 'magic
number' for a sustainable web app. Because this one is so simple, and really
has been set up as a test case for future (larger) web apps, I was happy to
just get to the stage where I could have a few hundred paying users @ $5/mth.
That would easily pay the back end hosting bills and give me some spare cash
to experiment with different forms of online marketing.

------
phlandis
Read the resources on YC. Sounds like too much marketing and not enough focus
on product.

~~~
cyberferret
Agreed. Well, probably not enough focus on 'pre marketing' and doing a full
study of the potential market before embarking on the development stage...

